# How were vintage/rap tshirts made?



## benhumphreys1997 (Oct 19, 2019)

What printing process was used to make vintage/rap tshirts?

https://www.xxlmag.com/lifestyle/2016/10/vintage-rap-tees-make-a-comeback/


----------

